
Apple is developing its own graphics chips for the iPhone - adamnemecek
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/3/15158982/apple-iphone-gpu-imagination-powervr
======
Aissen
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14021299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14021299)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've moved the comments there.

------
rrggrr
I don't understand. Apple sits on about 250 billion in cash, invests a
fraction of it in GPU's for mobile, while Desktop and Laptop users are chained
to last generation's CPUs and Graphics Cards. Apple product team is becoming
more Ballmerian with each passing day.

